# DECODERS



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

My Kato F units are not DCC ready. What type of decoder do I need to make the loco DCC?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you google "making a non-dcc loco into dcc" there are a variety of articles that should help you.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can use most any Digitrax or NCE WIRED decoder that will physically 
fit into your locos. Both make smaller decoders intended for
N scale locos.

Here is the Digitrax DZ146, a tiny decoder that will also fit into Z scale locos.





__





Mobile Decoders -> 1 Amp Z / N / HO Scale Wired Mobile Decoder (DZ146) - Product Support







www.digitrax.com





You may find others small enough but at less cost.

don


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies , is there anyway to tell if the LED headlight will burn brighter or even flash to simulate a Mars light? I bought a BLI E8 and the upper headlight flashes to simulate a Mars light and the lower light stays on constant. I really like that and I'm wondering if a decoder will provide that in my Kato F7.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You'll need to look for a decoder that specifically states it allows separate Mars light control.

You'll also need one with a wire harness and no pin connections (although you can snip those off).


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just wonder if this is too complicated for my little pea brain, or my big clumsy fingers. I can't afford to go out and buy all new DCC locos and I have so many great running Kato locos that I'd like to convert. I'm in one of the largest cities in th US and we do not have a full service hobby shop where I could get some advise on what to purchase. Bummer!!!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can get plenty of advice here, and the first and best piece is that this is NOT to hard for you. Just try. Yes, you'll make some mistakes, but you'll learn from them and soldier on. In the words of Henry Ford, Sr.: "If you decide you can do something, or decide you can't do that thing, you're right!"


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

OK, we'll see!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

dd1228 said:


> I'm in one of the largest cities in th US and we do not have a full service hobby shop


Try: link >Litchfield Station – Where we make DCC fun!<
They are in Avondale.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, I will definitely try them!


----------

